# Plymouth Reptile Club is Born



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

*Plymouth Reptile Club*


I am pleased to announce that the Plymouth Reptile Club has been started and has already booked its first meeting 


The first meet will take place at 


The Mutley Crown Pub 


9-11 Mutley Plain


Plymouth 


Devon


PL4 6JG


*Wednesday 25th of August 6pm to 8pm REPTILES WELCOME* 



Parking is near the venue about a 2 minute walk the car park is located at *Mutley Plain car park* *Napier Terrace / Ermington Terrace,*



The club was started for the local reptile keepers of Plymouth but would love other from Devon to come along also 



*What will take place at the meeting?*


For the first meeting we have planned to get all the would be members to sit down with us and tell us what they would like from the club and what they would like to get out of it we see it is this is your club it will only be as good as you make it 


Also get the chance to bring your reptiles along to show to the others and get to talk to like minded people about the great hobby of reptile keeping



*Do you have a website? *


A website is under construction at the moment but we do have a forum up and running which is located at 


http://www.plymouthreptileclub.com/forum

If you have any questions at all please pm me or email me at [email protected]​


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

congrats andy, count me in!!!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

nice one :2thumb: 
just joined ~ before he realised I was coming and locked the door :lol2:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

kenneally1 said:


> congrats andy, count me in!!!


 
See you there


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Facebook Group Now Live 

Plymouth Reptile Club Facebook Group


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

How do I join? I am from Bovey Tracey near Newton Abbot, is this ok?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep the club is for anyone is south west / devon 

Just come along to the first meet at the venue at the first meet i want to get anybody who wants to start a offical membership put there ideas out there for what they want from the club and what they would like to see happen as i say this is NOT my club its the members club


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> nice one :2thumb:
> just joined ~ before he realised I was coming and locked the door :lol2:


 
*Cant say I blame him! :Na_Na_Na_Na:.*


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> *Cant say I blame him! :Na_Na_Na_Na:.*


LOL think i might have let myself in for something here think i might hide at the meet down in the bar lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> *Cant say I blame him! :Na_Na_Na_Na:.*


hehe you know payback is gonna be a real bitch don't you :whistling2::lol2:



xxstaggyxx said:


> LOL think i might have let myself in for something here think i might hide at the meet down in the bar lol


well if you get to the bar before me mine's a wee dram :2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Great news, good luck.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Pete Q said:


> Great news, good luck.


 
Cheers pete took a while to get all setup still have mountains left to sort out like elect a committee and get all the memberships worked out and sorted then there is all the plans i have in place for day trips and what not going to take a while for the dust to settle


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Il come down to the meet in Aug then. Well done for setting this up, itl be nice to go to something local for a change. Im hoping to learn more from being a member, what do reptile clubs generally involve?

Thanks Kay.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

kayskritters said:


> Il come down to the meet in Aug then. Well done for setting this up, itl be nice to go to something local for a change. Im hoping to learn more from being a member, what do reptile clubs generally involve?
> 
> Thanks Kay.


 
I`ll have to drive to your place with carlos and jump in that big motor of yours Kay so we can go down in comfort:lol2:.


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Im afraid that now due to 2 kids, the large comfy motor is now a knackered old estate car!!!! Your welcome to meet at mine though to share lifts?! Carlos can sit in the babyseat  !!!!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

kayskritters said:


> Carlos can sit in the babyseat  !!!!


pics please! :lol2:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

kayskritters said:


> Im afraid that now due to 2 kids, the large comfy motor is now a knackered old estate car!!!! Your welcome to meet at mine though to share lifts?! Carlos can sit in the babyseat  !!!!


 
A shoehorn and a tub of grease comes to mind getting Carl into a baby 
seat!, 




SleepyD said:


> pics please!


I dont think you will need pics Mel cos if we get him into it you see it for yourself when we get there! I dont think we`ll get him out of it that quick!:lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> A shoehorn and a tub of grease comes to mind getting Carl into a baby seat!,
> 
> 
> I dont think you will need pics Mel cos if we get him into it you see it for yourself when we get there! I dont think we`ll get him out of it that quick!:lol2:


ROFLMAO!:lol2:


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Its a plan then!


----------



## carlos 09 (Aug 16, 2009)

*i would like to become a member*

:lol2:im am here...AND YES I DO HAVE FELLINGS TO...( im sure these rules against bullying...):lol2:were theres a will theres a way..its not my fault i have an over active thyroide:whistling2:


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Haha! Ah youve made me feel guilty now!


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*salukisue*

Dare I ask if we *foreigners*from Cornwall can pop in now and then my passport is valid


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

salukisue said:


> Dare I ask if we *foreigners*from Cornwall can pop in now and then my passport is valid


 
Your more then welcome to come the club is for anyone


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Nock this one to the top to just incase people have missed it


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Website is now live can be found at www.plymouthreptileclub.com it's still being worked on so many things will be changing


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Website is now live can be found at www.plymouthreptileclub.com it's still being worked on so many thing will be changing


:2thumb: am still updating my site so will add that when I get a mo : victory:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> :2thumb: am still updating my site so will add that when I get a mo : victory:


Cheers SleepyD you will also have a PM coming you way in a bit need to ask you somthing


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Nock this one up


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Nock this bad boy to the top for all the peeps down south


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

Cool. What actually happens at these things then?


----------

